# Severe Upper Abdominal Pain



## May2011Mommy

I was hoping that someone could give some advice to help settle some nerves.

Around the my 22nd week, I started to have menstrual like cramps and what I considered spotting. I went to the hospital, they monitored the baby, and they said that everything was fine. They said that the spotting was really my urine (it was dark) and I needed to drink more water and that the menstrual like cramps were normal. *My response*: I guess I need to drink more water.

Around the 24th week, I had *severe upper abdominal pain. It started when I left a restuarant and got more intense as I was driving home. When I got home it was the most intense pain I had ever felt in my life. I started sweating, crying, took off all my clothes, rolled around on the bed, crawled on the floor, screamed, squatted, did I mention crying, anything to make the pain go away. The pain was smack in the middle of my ribs and it was a constant gripping pain. It almost felt like concrete was drying because the pain felt like my stomach was hardening. 40 minutes of the pain passed and I thought I might have been in labor and so I called my cousin (who had recently had a baby) and had my husband ask what contractions were like and if I was having preterm labor. She said that contractions come and go and I was not in "normal" labor. Then all of a sudden, like magic, the pain was gone! We still went to the hospital, they again monitored the baby, and they told me it was indigestion. My response: This was not indigestion. I couldn't believe that they would pass it off as indigestion. This was the most intense pain I had ever felt in my life and they wanted me to believe that it was due to gas? Because I have a family history of gallbladder problems, I asked the nurse if my body could be trying to pass a gallstone and she told me that my pain was not in the right area to be a gallstone attack. 

Note: My sister is also pregnant and she had a similar pain and it turns out that she has gallstones and she was having a gallstone attack. She will be getting her gallbladder removed after she has the baby. Also my mom had to have her gallbladder removed (though she wasn't pregnant at the time of her attack). 

Around the 27th week, I had the pain again for 4 hours. Same thing with taking off clothes, sweating, had to turn on a fan to get cold, crying...the only difference is that the pain didn't go away suddenly. I fell asleep while the pain was still there. I woke up and felt like my body had been run over by a train, my ribs and stomach were sore. 

When I went to the OBGYN they told me that it might be my gallbladder/stones and so they ordered an ultrasound to check. And she also prescribed me vicodin to use while the pain was there. Before my ultrasound I had another attack and used the vicodin and went to sleep pretty fast.

I had the ultrasound and guess what....there are NO gallstones and everything looks clear and good. I spoke with the OBGYN again and they are still convinced it's my gallbladder. I was pretty stubborn about it and said that they shouldn't be prescribing me such a strong pain reliever and not be 100% sure about what's going on with my body. So they referred me to a gastroenterologist. 

This gastroenterologist said that they pain I am feeling is consistent with gallstones. He checked my ultrasound and again confirmed that there appears to be NO gallstones. They drew some blood and are checking levels with my pancreas and liver. And I will be getting the results next Tuesday (in 5 days). He said that he doesn't think there is anything the matter with those organs and that I probably have sludge or tiny tiny tiny stones that the ultrasound cannot pick up.

I had another attack last night and it lasted 4 hours! Today really really really sucks because my stomach and ribs are sore. And my stomach still seems to be in "mild pain". I have gone to the hospital, my regular OBGYN, and now a gastroenterologist and no one call tell me 100% what's going on with my body! I am really frustrated! 

My age: 23
My height: 5'5"
My current weight: 211
My prebaby weight: 200
Due Date: May 7th
Weeks currently pregnant: 31w 5d

Any insight would really help me out! Thank you!*


----------



## MrsJA

Not sure hon, but didn't want to read and run.

I hope you get the answers you are looking for :hugs:

I've had a lot of pain in my ribs with this pregnancy, which my ob said is because the rib cage is expanding. It doesn't sound like what you're describing though - there must be some other underlying cause.

All the best!


----------



## 2ndontheway

I am so sorry! That sounds really terrible to be going through at any time, especially while pregnant!! I admittedly don't know much, but it does sound like gallbladder attacks to me. I have heard that it can be just horrendous pain. Hope you get relief very soon.


----------



## May2011Mommy

Thank you both for the encouraging words. :)


----------



## Koromaru

My husband feels like that when he has a "liver attack" the only thing that helps him is a heat pad and drink LOADS of water.


----------



## kayp

I'm so sorry to hear this is happening to you :( I actually had a gallbladder ultrasound around 20 weeks pregnant due to the same type of pain. With me, they found no gallstones and said they will check again after the baby is born. Luckily the pain has subsided a lot for me, so I'm not as worried about it now. However, it sounds like what you're having is gallbladder related. I know it's difficult to get a really good picture of the gallbladder being as pregnant as you are, so maybe they are just missing them? My gastro told me that sometimes the bile ducts can be blocked, which causes pain, and this is sometimes hard to see on an ultrasound. I hope you find some relief and they tell you what's going on soon!!


----------



## kayp

Oh, also--have they been checking your blood pressure regularly? I've heard that severe upper abdominal pain can be a sign of preeclampsia as well (not to scare you). Just maybe something they should check, if they haven't.


----------



## MUMMY1980

hi sweetie, I have had exactly the same thing. Have you ever suffered with irritable bowel? My pain was caused by a blockage in my bowel, I was going to the loo everyday but not enough was passing.the food and gas had literally nowhere to go from my stomach and the pain in my upper abdomen could last for 9 screaming hours.

Since i have been taking fibogel evryday i've not had another attack since.

I've never had pain like that in my life :( and i've had 2 natural births! At least when you're in labour you get a little rest between contractions!


----------



## twinkle22

That deffo sounds like gallstones I had mine removed a few year ago the one trick I can recommend that was the only thing that worked for me was at the 1st sign of the pain in to make your self sick and bring the bile up as well it's the only thing that stopped my pain I know it's not nice but if it gets rid of the pain it's worth it good luck


----------



## Lallie

It could be costochondritis, which hurts like hell but is not serious. If feels very much like gallstones, I have had both (gallbladder removed 2009) and can understand easily how the diagnosis might be confused. I had a bout of costochondritis a fortnight ago and was in agony. It is basically inflammation of a rib/s, I found it so painful I could hardly breathe, and it made me so anxious that my neck and back muscles started to seize and I was on the verge of a panic attack. I called an osteopath who used massage and advised paracetamol and ice-pack - on for 20 minutes, off for 10, on for 20 minutes etc. It had gone completely in 24 hours and hasn't recurred.If there is no evidence of gall bladder involvement, I would ask the doctor to consider costochondritis if your symptoms recur, which I sincerely hope, they don't! xx


----------



## N1kki

no idea hun,hope your ok.I ve had constant braxton hicks past 4 days and my chest really hurts and i keep struggling to breathe am glad got my induction in 2 wks.


----------



## May2011Mommy

Koromaru said:


> My husband feels like that when he has a "liver attack" the only thing that helps him is a heat pad and drink LOADS of water.

I am going to have to try that next "attack".


----------



## May2011Mommy

kayp said:


> Oh, also--have they been checking your blood pressure regularly? I've heard that severe upper abdominal pain can be a sign of preeclampsia as well (not to scare you). Just maybe something they should check, if they haven't.

I have been checking my blood pressure levels and I have excellent bp levels. I praise god for that! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## May2011Mommy

Lallie said:


> It could be costochondritis, which hurts like hell but is not serious. If feels very much like gallstones, I have had both (gallbladder removed 2009) and can understand easily how the diagnosis might be confused. I had a bout of costochondritis a fortnight ago and was in agony. It is basically inflammation of a rib/s, I found it so painful I could hardly breathe, and it made me so anxious that my neck and back muscles started to seize and I was on the verge of a panic attack. I called an osteopath who used massage and advised paracetamol and ice-pack - on for 20 minutes, off for 10, on for 20 minutes etc. It had gone completely in 24 hours and hasn't recurred.If there is no evidence of gall bladder involvement, I would ask the doctor to consider costochondritis if your symptoms recur, which I sincerely hope, they don't! xx

Tomorrow I am meeting with my gastroenterologist and I will be bringing this up. I will let you know as I know.


----------

